# Is my Timing Chain Upper Tensioner bad?~ [See Video]



## Please HelpMy Altima (Feb 22, 2016)

I just changed my head gasket on my 2002 Nissan Altima. Before and after the Head Gasket Job, it was making a knocking noise coming from the timing chain area, or the passenger side of the engine in general. Iv posted a video so you guys can hear it and tell me what you think. The noise comes and goes, and in between the noise the time varies that it doesn't make the sound, as short as 5 seconds to as long as 30 seconds. It sounds almost like a grinding noise that comes and goes.

Bad timing chain tensioner? Or something else?

See Video @

https://youtu.be/pXeZcyAliBQ


----------



## Please HelpMy Altima (Feb 22, 2016)

Just recently my Oil pressure light comes on, but only while the car idles, no other time.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I replied to your other post about the oil pressure light coming on. If the oil pressure really is very low, then it'll cause the timing chain tensioner not to work correctly thus possibly cause the noise you're hearing; you could end up with skipped chain timing and ending up with bent valves.


----------

